# Poor little Auburn Tigers...



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Horns (Mar 5, 2019)

Got toe mighty


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## joepuppy (Mar 5, 2019)

You on a roll today, meme master.


----------



## TomC (Mar 5, 2019)

ought to be a "sticky"


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 6, 2019)

Actually, Ol Gus has a pretty good plan when he ran the offense against Michigan.  Reminds me of the old saying ... even a blind hog will find an acorn every now and then.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## IvyThicket (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## weagle (Mar 7, 2019)

Auburn's past and future National Championships are so much closer than the dog's Slayer has slipped off the deep end.  40 years of frustration will do that to you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2019)

Where you been weagle, we miss you,


----------



## Throwback (Mar 8, 2019)

And y’all say I’m obsessed with the dawgs. Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)

weagle said:


> Auburn's past and future National Championships are so much closer than the dog's Slayer has slipped off the deep end.  40 years of frustration will do that to you.


Future National Championships??


----------



## elfiii (Mar 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Mar 8, 2019)

Slayer on his A game today to finish out the week.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)

weagle said:


> Auburn's past and future National Championships are so much closer than the dog's Slayer has slipped off the deep end.  40 years of frustration will do that to you.





Browning Slayer said:


> Future National Championships??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 8, 2019)

lol. good stuff slayer


----------



## elfiii (Mar 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> lol. good stuff slayer



He's finishing the week on a strong note.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## weagle (Mar 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Where you been weagle, we miss you,



Loving life and getting fired up for some fishing weather:

WDE:

*The Auburn Creed*
I believe that this is a practical world and that I can count only on what I earn. Therefore, I believe in work, hard work.
I believe in education, which gives me the knowledge to work wisely and trains my mind and my hands to work skillfully.
I believe in honesty and truthfulness, without which I cannot win the respect and confidence of my fellow men.
I believe in a sound mind, in a sound body and a spirit that is not afraid, and in clean sports that develop these qualities.
I believe in obedience to law because it protects the rights of all.
I believe in the human touch, which cultivates sympathy with my fellow men and mutual helpfulness and brings happiness for all.
I believe in my Country, because it is a land of freedom and because it is my own home, and that I can best serve that country by "doing justly, loving mercy, and walking humbly with my God."
And because Auburn men and women believe in these things, I believe in Auburn and love it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## weagle (Mar 8, 2019)

Got my fitment form for my 1983 National Championship Ring the other day.  35 years past due, but who's counting?






Great teammates:



https://imgur.com/KFWhni9


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 8, 2019)

Is there a ( friend o mine) in that picture?
... foundt him...#67.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)

weagle said:


> Got my fitment form for my 1983 National Championship Ring the other day.  35 years past due, but who's counting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pat Dye had to resign why? Doing what Auburn does best.. Paying folks to play.. Nothing has changed except you Barners still can’t beat UGA without assistance. Typical Barners.. living on EBT cards..
You’re Ring now would have a bar code now that is scannable.

It would say, in case of emergency, feed me now before I rob you..

So.. you wear a participation trophy on your hand?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)

weagle said:


> Loving life and getting fired up for some fishing weather:
> 
> WDE:
> 
> ...


Auburn Creed..

I believe in anything that will beat UGA and Bama. Cause it never happens.. Ever..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)

weagle said:


> Got my fitment form for my 1983 National Championship Ring the other day.  35 years past due, but who's counting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, just because you claim something no one recognizes.. Does it make it legit?

Caitlyn Jenner claims to be a woman.
I guess you guys are up the same boat. Useless garbage that claims to be something you’re not..

Auburn relates as Champions. They just don’t relate it on the field.

Tennessee is back. they’ve claimed that too..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2019)

Maybe I should get a ring made claiming “I’m the best fisherman” the last 10 years...

Next thing you know., UCF will make rings claiming they are National Champs too...

Let’s hold a parade....


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe I should get a ring made claiming “I’m the best fisherman” the last 10 years...
> 
> Next thing you know., UCF will make rings claiming they are National Champs too...
> 
> Let’s hold a parade....


im a better fisherman?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> im a better fisherman?


And neither of us are a Barner. So we’re both higher on the food chain!!


----------



## weagle (Mar 9, 2019)

WDE!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 9, 2019)

Nice fish Weagle


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 9, 2019)

Auburn was once the rival that I liked best.  In fact I used to kind of root for them when we weren't playing them and always rooted for them to beat Alabama.  The Cam Newton season changed all that.  It wasn't just him.  I didn't like him and all his grinning and mugging and "who me?" stuff where the controversy around him was concerned.  And I couldn't stand Trooper Taylor or Fairly and all that.  But what really bothered me was the fans and their attitude about the entire thing.  I remember them having shirts made that referenced the pay for play Cam controversy that said, "Admit nothing.  Deny everything.  Demand proof.". I haven't been able to stand them since.  Gus is perfect for them too.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 9, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Auburn was once the rival that I liked best.  In fact I used to kind of root for them when we weren't playing them and always rooted for them to beat Alabama.  The Cam Newton season changed all that.  It wasn't just him.  I didn't like him and all his grinning and mugging and "who me?" stuff where the controversy around him was concerned.  And I couldn't stand Trooper Taylor or Fairly and all that.  But what really bothered me was the fans and their attitude about the entire thing.  I remember them having shirts made that referenced the pay for play Cam controversy that said, "Admit nothing.  Deny everything.  Demand proof.". I haven't been able to stand them since.  Gus is perfect for them too.



This^^^^


----------



## dick7.62 (Mar 9, 2019)

Barney Fife ain't gonna like this.


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 10, 2019)

dick7.62 said:


> Barney Fife ain't gonna like this.



That's alright.  Andy, Opie, and Aunt Bea love it.  And I have on good authority that Gomer and the Darlings are on board as well.  Can't make everybody happy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 10, 2019)

weagle said:


> WDE!




Thread killer ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2019)

weagle said:


> WDE!




Barner, you are going to need to do a lot better than that! Heck, while you were sitting at home in posting these pics I was out actually fishing! I know Auburn is a fair weather program but all your fishing pics are on sunny, clear, bluebird days. Don't be afraid to get your hands dirty!

Btw.. Those are some nice catches!


----------



## weagle (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice try,

From Saturday. Posted in the Kayak fishing forum. on GON






You are good at googling "funny Auburn memes"  stick to what you are good at.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2019)

weagle said:


> Nice try,
> 
> From Saturday. Posted in the Kayak fishing forum. on GON
> 
> ...



Googling Auburn meme's? Nah.. I make most of those up on the fly.. Heck, google Auburn meme's and you'll see mine out there.

I don't travel much into the Kayaking forum.. I gave up paddle boats when I got a real job. Now I have real boats. They're cute and all. And it's good to see you can get your hands dirty. 

That thing wouldn't do half the fishing I do. It wouldn't even carry my beer cooler.


----------



## weagle (Mar 11, 2019)

When you are in a hole, stop digging.

Write it down, thank me later.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2019)

weagle said:


> When you are in a hole, stop digging.
> 
> Write it down, thank me later.




You obviously don't know me that well..

I'll make the hole the size of the grand canyon!

Heck, I could spin this thread in a whole new direction thanks to you..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 11, 2019)

Looks like we've got our first annual fish off. ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like we've got our first annual fish off. ?



We could give out trophies! And the trophy would be one of a kind. Like Weagles National Title Ring from 1983.. Hold on.. That ring isn't one of a kind... All the guys on the team got one. Like UCF's players did.

The trophy we would make would be. So it would be worth more on paper. Since no paper has Auburn as the National Title winner from 83.

We could make 2 of our trophies, make them look alike and give one to Weagle as a gift for fishing?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll make the hole the size of the grand canyon!




And the sewage that flows from Auburn could fill up the grand canyon giving me a way out..


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 11, 2019)

This is Funny and Im a Bama Fan


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 11, 2019)

I am gonna recommend the Donald hire Slayer as communications / propaganda director to combat the rising socialist left. Don’t think weagle is left, just collateral damage from Slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> I am gonna recommend the Donald hire Slayer as communications / propaganda director to combat the rising socialist left. Don’t think weagle is left, just collateral damage from Slayer.


Hold my beer..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2019)

Hey look.. I just found me a 1983 Auburn National Title Ring.. Found this in my wife’s jewelry box. Can’t believe she had one 2..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey look.. I just found me a 1983 Auburn National Title Ring.. Found this in my wife’s jewelry box. Can’t believe she had one 2..


Matching Auburn necklace.. 1983 champs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2019)

weagle said:


> When you are in a hole, stop digging.
> 
> Write it down, thank me later.


I prefer to shoot the bank out and have you fall in the hole with me. Auburn Tigers sit in a hole the whole time throwing grenades to the surface of UGA & Bama. Hold that grenade in your hand, squeezing tight. When it goes off.. You get get me.

It’s the whole getting your hands dirty I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2019)

weagle said:


> Got my fitment form for my 1983 National Championship Ring the other day.  35 years past due, but who's counting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 29, 2020)

weagle said:


> WDE!


That’s a nice Striper.... hope you threw that one back to get bigger..

Barners always play 2nd fiddle to Dawgs..

And when all else fails.. just make up a trophy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 29, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Look at the bright side..

Baseball season will be the next thing the Barners can hang their hat on..

Up until the 7th inning...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 29, 2020)

Daily Auburn SUCKS!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 29, 2020)

On a serious note wish we had the AU hoops team who will be dancing soon enough.


----------



## weagle (Mar 1, 2020)

Loss to UK was frustrating.  We were clanking free throws, and they were handing them out like candy to the cats who were knocking down every one.  

We'll beat then in the tournament.


----------

